# Endovascular revascularization codes need -26 modifier still?



## Misty Dawn (Jan 31, 2011)

2011 Endovascular revascularization codes need -26 modifier still?  For example 37226/performed in hospital...-26 modifier or no?   Thanks for the help


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

No -26 modifier needed.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica ,
 Do we need 59 mod on the cath code when done with a stent same day?


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you talking about coronary stents and the diagnostic cath? 

I haven't been putting any -59 modifiers on my diagnostic cath codes because there are no CCI edits bundling them. Haven't seen denials (yet anyway!)

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

